#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Οι Μηχανικοί συμμετέχουμε στις 3ήμερες κινητοποιήσεις ΑΔΕΔΥ - ΓΣΕΕ

## ALIKI

http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...po_emdydas.pdf

----------


## Xάρης

Οι συνάδελφοι του δημοσίου καλά κάνουν και διεκδικούν περισσότερα γι αυτούς.
Γιατί όμως δεν με έχουν σύμμαχο και ίσως και πολλούς άλλους συναδέλφους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες;

Γιατί:
Πληρώνονται από εμένα τον/την ελεύθερο επαγγελματία/επιχειρηματία/άνεργο μηχανικό.Που είμαι άνεργος (ανεργία >20% σ' όλα τα επαγγέλματα και όλες τις ηλικίες. Οι άνεργοι μηχανικοί ΔΕΝ καταγράφονται).Που, επειδή είμαι νέος, είμαι άνεργος x2 (ανεργία >50% στους νέους)Που είμαι, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, υποαπασχολούμενος.Που φορολογούμαι διαφορετικά από τους μισθωτούς του δημοσίου και ιδιωτικού τομέα και θεωρούμαι οιονεί φοροφυγάς.Που αν μείνω έγκυος, έχει ο θεός. Άδεια θα μου δώσει ο εαυτός μου;Που κανένας τους δεν νοιάζεται για μένα.Που αρκετοί λαδώνονται (όχι δεν έχω στοιχεία αλλά αν θέλουν να τους πιάσουν –ποιοι, οι διεφθαρμένοι πολιτικοί;–  μπορούν).Που ασκούν αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό, αφού κάνουν και δουλειές ελεύθερου επαγγελματία.Που δεν με εξυπηρετούν, αντιθέτως με ταλαιπωρούν, μου φέρονται ενίοτε με υποτιμητικό και προσβλητικό τρόπο και δεν σέβονται τον κόπο και τον χρόνο μου.
Όποιος δημόσιος υπάλληλος θεωρεί ότι η αμοιβή του και οι εν γένει παροχές που λαμβάνει είναι λίγες γι αυτά που αξίζει, ας παραιτηθεί και ας ασκήσει ελεύθερο επάγγελμα να δει τη γλύκα.
Πολλοί αντιθέτως θα δεχτούν να δουλέψουν με μικρότερες αποδοχές και χωρίς μονιμότητα στο δημόσιο.

Τα πράγματα στην αγορά είναι τραγικά και καλό θα είναι όλοι να το συνειδητοποιήσουν.
Από πού νομίζουν ότι πληρώνονται μισθοί και συντάξεις;

Και όχι δεν είμαι αχάριστος.
Υπάρχουν πολλοί συνάδελφοι μηχανικοί του δημοσίου που κάνουν άριστα τη δουλειά τους και όλοι μας θα συμφωνούσαμε να λαμβάνουν τα διπλάσια ως μισθό!
Το πρόβλημα κύριοι είναι α) η μονιμότητα και β) η έλλειψη αντικειμενικής αξιολόγησης (και από τους εξυπηρετούμενους πολίτες) και αξιοκρατίας.

----------


## ALIKI

Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου!!
Τώρα ξυπνήσανε και αυτοί που τρέμει η καρέκλα τους....

Η πλειοψηφία είναι παντως  Χάρη τα ίδια σκατά... 
Τους έχω φάει στη μάπα πολλά χρόνια... και έχω αντιμετωπήσει την ειρωνεία τους.. την υπεροψία τους... και όλα τα καλά που προανέφερες...είναι βολεμένοι σε μια κατάσταση... έχουν τα γραφεία τους.. που τα στηρίζουμε και εμείς κόβοντας τους και αποδείξεις ...(φορολογούμαστε βέβαια εμείς..)..παίρνουν με το γνωστό τρόπο των γνωριμιών τις αδειούλες τους..τα λαδωματάκια τους..σε αντιμετωπίζουν όχι σαν συνάδελφο αλλά σαν υπάλληλο τους...όντας αυτοί η εξουσία...και άλλα πολλά...
Μηδέν σεβασμός...και μια ζωή με παράπονα...
Τι να πούμε και εμείς
Ασε γιατί και εγώ τα ίδια σκέφτηκα όταν έστελνα στο φόρουμ την ανακοίνωση...

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς καλά έκανες και μας ενημέρωσες για τις κινητοποιήσεις.
Το φόρουμ είναι των μηχανικών, είτε ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, είτε μηχανικοί του ιδιωτικού ή του δημόσιου τομέα, είτε κατασκευαστές/επιχειρηματίες.

Οι συνάδελφοι του δημοσίου βλέπουν να χάνουν προνόμια, να μειώνονται οι αποδοχές τους, με την ηλεκτρονική διεκπεραίωση εργασιών και τη μη διαπροσωπική επαφή να κλείνουν μαγαζάκια που είχαν κάποιοι στις πολεοδομίες και διαμαρτύρονται ο καθένας για τους λόγους του.

Επαναλαμβάνω όμως ότι δεν είναι όλοι το ίδιο.
Έχουν όμως όλοι ευθύνη γιατί, τουλάχιστον, ανέχθηκαν αυτήν την κατάσταση. Όπως βέβαια έχουμε όλοι μας ευθύνη για την ανοχή που δείξαμε στο παρόν πολιτικό σύστημα, τη νοοτροπία μας κυρίως που δεν κάναμε κάτι να αλλάξουμε.

Πρέπει να το πάρουμε χαμπάρι.
Η Ελλάδα θα πάει πίσω 40 χρόνια και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα γι αυτό τούτη τη στιγμή.
Πρέπει όμως να δούμε όλοι μας την ιστορική ευκαιρία που μας παρουσιάζεται μία στις τόσες και να αναλάβουμε τις ευθύνες μας.
Ευκαιρία να οικοδομήσουμε μια διαφορετική κοινωνία, όπου θα υπάρχει *αξιοκρατία* πάνω απ' όλα και *σεβασμός*!
Σ' αυτήν την κοινωνία δεν χωρούν νοοτροπίες και προνόμια δημοσίων υπαλλήλων όπως αυτά που όλοι μας βιώνουμε. Και πολλά άλλα βέβαια αλλά τώρα η συζήτηση γίνεται γι αυτά.

----------

